# Retic question



## jonnyc1988 (Sep 28, 2013)

I know if you breed platinum x platinum the super form is ivory but I assumed ultra ivory was ivory x ivory but that's not right is it? That will just produce 100% ivorys. So how do you make ultra ivory?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

That is a very good question. Read the links, and you will know as much as I do. They seem to say that there are two mutant genes at the platinum locus. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/861150-retics-ivory-ultra-ivory-leucistics.html

PrehistoricPets > Leucistic/ Ivory/ Ultras

Good luck.


----------



## jonnyc1988 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah thanks, that's starting to make sense now. Cheers for the reply


----------

